# Feedback on Advanced Canine Services-Raynham,MA?



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

This trainer came recommended to me from a friend. They specialize in GSD's. Just checking to see if any fellow nearby MA members here have any information or experiences. $400 for 8 1-hour sessions. Seems reasonable, although I am not price shopping. Quality first.

Link:
Advanced Canine Services


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

You want the best dog trainer 
you need to call Ron he is the Best
go to testimonials and you will see Brady and I there

http://www.americanalphak9.com

He is awesome can't say a bad thing about him 
when we get a pup next year he will be doing the training again
what I love about his training he comes to your house and 
will take your calls anytime.

To this day if I have an issue with Brady he comes over.
or invites me to classes he does every so often with other people.
when we had an issue with our Lab he came over an hour later

He is a great guy and knows his stuff!!!!
Please call him he does free evaluations and he has good stories


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL you look so small and tiny next to Big Brady in that pik. sounds like a great trainer!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady was only 2 in that pic!!
Thanks

He is an awesome trainer I could go on and on 
about him but he has talked to friends that had questions that live in other states and he obviously can't do training but he gave them suggestions 

To me that is a great trainer 
You want the best in Mass he is the BEST


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Duke, the link unfortunately doesn't open for me. Is the link correct? Might you know the name of the trainer, perhaps?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay, here's the link then:









http://www.advancedcanineservices.com/Welcome.html


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm not familiar with them yet-- but please let me know what you think if you try them!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Patti no need Ron is your man sista!!


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks to all for the feedback. So far so good with John of Advanced Canine. We had two sessions and started out working on heel. We have it down! 8 sessions for $400, so six more to go, will report back. He has over 12 shepherds and breeds and trains. Impressed so far.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcYou want the best dog trainer
> you need to call Ron he is the Best
> go to testimonials and you will see Brady and I there
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn, just checked out the link and noticed you are from Easton, so am I. Maybe our pups will run into each other at borderland or something. Small world.

Joe


----------

